
SSH via web browser | Anyterm - iamelgringo
http://anyterm.org/
======
dfranke
This might be useful in the mode where you can deploy it on your own server,
but I'm not touching their my.anyterm service. Why should I consider them more
trustworthy than Hushmail?

~~~
endecotp
Hi dfranke - I'm the author of anyterm and I run my.anyterm.org. No, you don't
have to trust me. my.anyterm.org is clearly insecure. But it is useful to
people who don't need much security. I understand that many people just use it
for text-based chat and things like that. Also, some people will subscribe
because, although it's insecure, it's a better choice than flying home half
way through their holiday....

~~~
dfranke
Hi endecotp. I'm glad to see your candor about the level of security offered
and I hope that my original comment didn't come across more harshly than I
meant it. I was speaking solely for myself: I am not the market for this
because I'd rather carry PuTTY on a thumb drive than hand my private key
material to a third party I've never met. Others are free to weigh things
differently.

